# Good Bolt Tutorial



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm coming to TIVO after almost 20 years of Dish Network DVRs. Although I'm getting the basics down pretty well and like TIVO and the TIVO pricing model better than Dish so far; some subtle operations such as the best way to get to an in-progress live show from the menus, switching tuners, etc. without blowing the 30 minute buffer are eluding me. Is there a good video or tutorial out there to explain the basic of TIVO trick play remote control operations????


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The only sure way to avoid losing buffers is to record what you're watching. You don't need live TV. 

But you can repeatedly press the Live TV button to scroll through the tuners. All buffers should stay in place.

Best way to get to channels through the menus, I guess that would be the Guide button? If I understand what you're asking. Or pressing Live TV and entering the channel number.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah I am coming back to Tivo after a 10 year absence. I too am trying to figure out or remember those little remote button tricks like switching between tuners. 

I think what the OP is wondering, and what I am trying to figure out is say you are watching a recording or "live" show that you are time shifting/buffering, and say as you are watching you start getting down into the menus where you are looking at your To Do list or heck even the audio settings, and then suddenly you want to go back to what you are watching that is in progress in the small pane in the upper right. Is there a single button you could hit that would take you out of the menu area and bring you right back to the full screen? 

So far the best solution I have found is to hit the Guide button twice. First press gets you out of the menu and into the Guide, second press clears the guide.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

DeDondeEs said:


> I think what the OP is wondering, and what I am trying to figure out is say you are watching a recording or "live" show that you are time shifting/buffering, and say as you are watching you start getting down into the menus where you are looking at your To Do list or heck even the audio settings, and then suddenly you want to go back to what you are watching that is in progress in the small pane in the upper right. Is there a single button you could hit that would take you out of the menu area and bring you right back to the full screen?


Oh I see. I have the video window turned off and I sometimes forget about it being there for others.

The Zoom button will take you out of the menus and back to full screen.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Oh I see. I have the video window turned off and I sometimes forget about it being there for others. The Zoom button will take you out of the menus and back to full screen.


Great tip! Thanks! That has been driving me crazy!


----------

